# Alice in a dark wonderland



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Started my diys for Halloween this year. Can’t find too many pictures of scary ALICE in wonderland. Have been watching Tim Burton version and I love it the twisted dark trees, the dirty checkered board game. Here are some props in progress. Trying to be creative working with dollar tree items keeping on budget also because I usually throw everything away when Halloween is over. If you have ideas that I can use dollar tree items I would really appreciate! I’m trying to work on crating the rabbit hole. Found some cool ideas on line. Haven’t start the paint yet.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ooooh, really good theme. 

So happy I get to point you to Rania's Haunted Garden (she's a member here but I think hasn't been active for a while). She is a professional event/party/prop designer and is crazy amazing.









The Haunted Garden


The Haunted Garden was my annual Halloween yard haunt. It ran from 2010-2013 in a quaint little suburb of Silver Spring Md, just outs...




www.stopandeattheroses.com




^her main event for many years (with lots of bits that work for an Alice theme)









A Night in Wonderland - An Event Design


I recently had the pleasure of designing a very special event for The Evergreen Montessori School. Donna Kerr of Pure Energy Real Estate ...




www.stopandeattheroses.com




^and then she actually DID a dark Wonderland theme!


Currently Saki.Girl, one of our talented moderators has been working on a Mad Hatter themed party, so here's her planning/props post to get you some ideas/leads as well: 









2019 Gothic mad hatter tea party


This year i will be doing a Gothic Mad Hatter tea party I will be posting up my creations and my finds on this thread excited for this theme. :) lots to come




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh i did dark alice in wounderland several years back such a fun theme . i ti all the photos in the thread are gone because of photo bucket . here are some photos might give you some inspiration here is stuff i made 
I really wish i would have kept this guy , easy to make got a rabbit cut the face out and put in a skull








because my dark wounderland needed a reaper










this was made from Dollare tree flamingos i painted and a sign i had gotten there and painted over










this was my version of the cattipiller the body is a dryier hose and then i added the skull and top hat and cloth and hands . he was sitting on top of one of those snow disk



















the hooka i took dollare tree vaces and got some of those water beads put inside bottom vace then glued the top vase on the bottom vase added more water beads . then glued some of that spiral ribbion t it for hose










my version of flowers the red and white ones are rolled book pages that i glued to a plate then spray painted red and added skulls 
the black ones are fairy wings from the dollore store i painted black and tied together and the pumpkins were from dollore store cut in half carved face an glued them on night of party i put glow sticks in the pumpkins





























i made these cement mushrooms and painted them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

how i did the bathroom up 
bought the toilet seat painted , also bought that shelf and painted 

and this i wish i would have also kept also 
i made this from stuff from good will and dollore tree solar lights i have to see if can find a pick of it in day










i also used the poster sheets from dollore tree to make the army cards i will look for a photo of them also

glad you posted this i need intensive for my Gothic mad hatter have just not been feeling it but this has put a little spark in me to get busy with it. 
look forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Frankie's Girl said:


> ooooh, really good theme.
> 
> So happy I get to point you to Rania's Haunted Garden (she's a member here but I think hasn't been active for a while). She is a professional event/party/prop designer and is crazy amazing.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much very cool stuff!!! My head is already spinning with ideas haha I’m not as talented I’ll try my best


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh i did dark alice in wounderland several years back such a fun theme . i ti all the photos in the thread are gone because of photo bucket . here are some photos might give you some inspiration here is stuff i made
> I really wish i would have kept this guy , easy to make got a rabbit cut the face out and put in a skull
> View attachment 716270
> 
> ...


Omg!! This is soooo awesome. I’m speechless


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 716280
> 
> 
> how i did the bathroom up
> ...


You are incredible! I’m getting a bunch of ideas.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh i did dark alice in wounderland several years back such a fun theme . i ti all the photos in the thread are gone because of photo bucket . here are some photos might give you some inspiration here is stuff i made
> I really wish i would have kept this guy , easy to make got a rabbit cut the face out and put in a skull
> View attachment 716270
> 
> ...


The hooks are genius!! I’m definitely taking this idea. Thank you so much for sharing ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Went outside and cut a ginormous piece of my tree branch ? I wish it was a bit thicker but it’s tall. About 8 feet. Now start to work on it


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I also made this flying cards tea cup.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

biancasantosread said:


> I also made this flying cards tea cup.
> View attachment 716291


I love those checkered plates! Where did you get them?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I love those checkered plates! Where did you get them?


I made them ?? time consuming but it came out nice. I couldn’t find anywhere to buy it. Dollar tree stuff


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Go look at screenshots from American McGee's Alice





__





American McGee's Alice - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Now I'm working on my soldier. Kind hard... he is so flat. I’m not even close to the artist on this forum. I’m trying to work with my skills and budget. Gave him dimension following saki.girl idea by adding a skull. He will be outside. I covered him with plastic tablecloth. Not loving it. I’m making some hands now.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Working on the Hands..? I almost want to dress him he is soooo flat it makes makes me anxious ?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i would also check out the Roger's Gardens Halloween Boutique video when they load it....they always have amazing displays/ideas.


----------



## infernal (Oct 15, 2018)

The "Alice's Nightmare in Wonderland" adult coloring books might be useful for inspiration as well:









Alice's Nightmare in Wonderland Colouring Book: Green, Jonathan, Crossley, Kev: 9781909679825: Amazon.com: Books


Alice's Nightmare in Wonderland Colouring Book [Green, Jonathan, Crossley, Kev] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Alice's Nightmare in Wonderland Colouring Book



smile.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Alice's Nightmare in Wonderland Colouring Book Two: Through the Looking-Glass and the Horrors Alice Found There: 9781909679924: Green, Jonathan, Crossley, Kev: Books


Amazon.com: Alice's Nightmare in Wonderland Colouring Book Two: Through the Looking-Glass and the Horrors Alice Found There: 9781909679924: Green, Jonathan, Crossley, Kev: Books



smile.amazon.com





https://smile.amazon.com/dp/1974546993/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_J.wvDbPVHVT66


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I hated the card soldier. Coming up with a different idea. Now working on this center piece. In progress. Waiting for Dollar tree Halloween flowers and bugs


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I bought some Dollar tree foam board and designed this keyhole. How would you decorate it?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

View attachment 716612


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I finished my oversized tea party set. Instead of cotton on top of the tea cup I'm thinking dry ice.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

biancasantosread said:


> View attachment 716809


i love these

what did you use for the handles ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> i love these
> 
> what did you use for the handles ?


I used heart shaped foam, cut it in half ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

biancasantosread said:


> I used heart shaped foam, cut it in half ?


cool i wondered how you got it to stay so perfect


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

biancasantosread said:


> I made them ?? time consuming but it came out nice. I couldn’t find anywhere to buy it. Dollar tree stuff


Paint or vinyl? They look so well done.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

biancasantosread said:


> I finished my oversized tea party set. Instead of cotton on top of the tea cup I'm thinking dry ice.
> View attachment 716807


All Dollar Tree items? The creativity on this thread is astounding


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

A Little Odd said:


> Paint or vinyl? They look so well done.





A Little Odd said:


> Paint or vinyl? They look so well done.


Thanks! I used sharpie to paint the plates put in the oven afterwards for 15 min. These are white ceramic plates from dollar tree. I spray painted the candle holders black and used it as a stand ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

A Little Odd said:


> All Dollar Tree items? The creativity on this thread is astounding


Thanks! 95% of the items are from dollar tree. ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

My previous card soldier didn't work so I decided to build a armor for my skeleton. Put it on a glow in the dark skeleton because he will be outside. A few things I learned. It's a pain to glue foam. Paint before glue it on the board or it'll bubble up. I'm now working on his weapon.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

After looking at the pictures I might change it up to a regular skeleton instead of the glowing one. It's too bright


----------



## Kerry (Jan 24, 2018)

Backdrops can really set the mood! We also went to Thrift stores for tea cups and teapots


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Kerry said:


> Backdrops can really set the mood! We also went to Thrift stores for tea cups and teapots
> View attachment 716996


Wow I love it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

biancasantosread said:


> Thanks! 95% of the items are from dollar tree. ?


you know when i did dark alice in wounderland i did most of my props from stuff from dollar tree too is so cool to see your creativity


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another thing you can use as back drops is shower curtains these work great if hanging any outside also cause they can get wet and will not get ruined. almost all my backdrops i buy i do this way and then you can also use for bathroom later if you want


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> you know when i did dark alice in wounderland i did most of my props from stuff from dollar tree too is so cool to see your creativity


Definitely! I'm not an artist as many of people here with carving talents etc but I think with some creativity and low budget you can every year have a different theme Halloween. I did Harry Potter last year and it was fun. if you have easy projects I'm all for it!


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Another thing you can use as back drops is shower curtains these work great if hanging any outside also cause they can get wet and will not get ruined. almost all my backdrops i buy i do this way and then you can also use for bathroom later if you want


Iyes! 'm thinking on buying the black tablecloths from Dollar tree


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

biancasantosread said:


> Definitely! I'm not an artist as many of people here with carving talents etc but I think with some creativity and low budget you can every year have a different theme Halloween. I did Harry Potter last year and it was fun. if you have easy projects I'm all for it!
> View attachment 717015
> 
> View attachment 717016
> ...


this is fantastic a theme i still want to do looks great


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Went to Dollar tree







Trying to replicate the hooka. Couldn't find the glass you used saki.girl but I found this plastic cups they are now carrying. Jump hope I stole from my kids ?.








And here are the pics. If you guys have ideas share with me saki.girl hooka really brought my head together. Ready for paint. 

View attachment 717043


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Following that theme I made a mushroom lamp that works.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

biancasantosread said:


> Went to Dollar tree
> View attachment 717044
> Trying to replicate the hooka. Couldn't find the glass you used saki.girl but I found this plastic cups they are now carrying. Jump hope I stole from my kids ?.
> View attachment 717045
> ...


Oh can mot wait to see what you do


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is some of the mad hatter hats i made for this year


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is also a pick of the solor light lamp i made in daylight all items came from goodwill but solor lights were dollir tree
Painted the pot and cups


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 717053
> 
> 
> Here is some of the mad hatter hats i made for this year


I’m obsessed with your hats!! ? I even bought a piece of fabric to try to make one. They are so gorgeous! How do you make them??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

biancasantosread said:


> I’m obsessed with your hats!! ? I even bought a piece of fabric to try to make one. They are so gorgeous! How do you make them??


Thanks they will be going on my invite trays i am doing 
I bought paper mecha hats from micheals and the added material and decorations








Here are this years party invites


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thanks they will be going on my invite trays i am doing
> I bought paper mecha hats from micheals and the added material and decorations
> View attachment 717092
> 
> ...


Wow stunning! I really liked it. So elegant and high end


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I found this bag of googly eyes at Dollar tree and I was excited! Working on my giant flower now. Found this mask at hobby lobby for like $3, I glued the googly eyes and I have to say that face is creeping me out ???


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

The hooka is okay... It can pass it in the dark ? cost me $3 lol


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## kyleshelton (Sep 7, 2010)

I did a Malice in Wunderland theme many years ago. I will post some pictures of costumes and props. This is me and my wife... I was the Knave of Hearts and she was the Queen of Hearts


----------



## kyleshelton (Sep 7, 2010)

This is the tea party with the Mad Hatter, the Rabbit, Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum and the Chesire Cat in the background


----------



## kyleshelton (Sep 7, 2010)

This one is inside. I built a prison of our dining room and put "Alice in Chains" kneeling down and guarded by two Card soldiers. I had four Card Soldiers total. Two were outside guarding the house


----------



## kyleshelton (Sep 7, 2010)

Also made some mushrooms that glowed under black light with the hookah-smoking-caterpillar


----------



## kyleshelton (Sep 7, 2010)

This is my entry way in black and white checker board. It was done with contact paper. I covered completely with white and then cut the black squares and overlaid them to form the checkerboard. It was a great feature, but in reality, most people didn't even notice it.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

kyleshelton said:


> I did a Malice in Wunderland theme many years ago. I will post some pictures of costumes and props. This is me and my wife... I was the Knave of Hearts and she was the Queen of Hearts


Ha that’s great!!? thanks for sharing! Loved the cat idea on the tree.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Bought these 2. Don't they look exactly like hatter and the white queen? I'm definitely using them for future Halloween themes as well.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Yep. She will be right there ??


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Dollar tree stuff


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Finished the signs


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Found these chairs covers at Dollar tree. Kind of cool.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Found this bat too. He is going on my wonderland tree.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I made this flying cup with the left overs I had from Dollar tree stuff. You know, to not waist it.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I also found a hard case book at Dollar tree and transform to a enchanted book. Inside I'll have the key from the escape room game I'm planning to throw. Simple stuff that in the dark makes all the difference


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

biancasantosread said:


> I also found a hard case book at Dollar tree and transform to a enchanted book. Inside I'll have the key from the escape room game I'm planning to throw. Simple stuff that in the dark makes all the difference
> 
> View attachment 719350


That a great idea! I may steal it from you. ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> That a great idea! I may steal it from you. ?


Ha please do! I'm happy I can share ??!


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Finished this impressive center piece. It's huge. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

biancasantosread said:


> View attachment 719451


You did a fantastic job! It looks amazing.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

What is the odds. Just found a heart crown at Dollar tree. My queen of hearts now have a crown


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks!!! ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Found this hatter guy at home goods and I couldn't pass him. He is a large piece. The roses on the hat brings him to my theme. Spent $30 on him. It's okay I do think he is going to be around on my Halloweens


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Here is also a pick of the solor light lamp i made in daylight all items came from goodwill but solor lights were dollir tree
> Painted the pot and cups
> View attachment 717055
> 
> ...


If I have time I'm gonna try to steal your tea cup set light idea, if you don't mind ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Found this tulle skirt at Dollar tree and these legs sticks at party City. Changed the shoes to look less witchy.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

I made my own version of the alice in wonderland flowers.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Haunted Corner said:


> I made my own version of the alice in wonderland flowers.


Wow what a great idea! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I made this potion set awhile ago. today I just added the drink me tag. All bottle and tray are from Dollar tree.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Laying some of the stuff on the table I just realized I need to make another candelabra. Looks unbalanced.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Found this idea on you tube on making a cage using Dollar tree baskets and cable ties. Very cool and cheap idea. In progress.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I started to set the room. The wall cover is from dollar tree.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

This one has nothing to do with Alice but I was thinking on sharing because it has handmade itens. Mini Halloween town I made with bird houses and Dollar tree mini figures. Used lights from Dollar tree and the base I got a piece of storefoam and painted brown. My kids are obsessed with it


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Finished the cages using Dollar tree laundry baskets. Put these two cages together to make a table for my drink me bottle using pizza pan for the tray.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

biancasantosread said:


> This one has nothing to do with Alice but I was thinking on sharing because it has handmade itens. Mini Halloween town I made with bird houses and Dollar tree mini figures. Used lights from Dollar tree and the base I got a piece of storefoam and painted brown. My kids are obsessed with it
> 
> View attachment 721973


I love all of your creative ideas. You are so talented, your scenes and props look great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I love all of your creative ideas. You are so talented, your scenes and props look great. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much for taking the time to check it out. ? I'm so glad I can share some ideas on how to save some money on diys and still have a good Halloween ? a lot of my inspiration I get from this forum. People's pictures helps me a lot!!


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm now working on making an oversize Chess piece. Not gonna lie. I got stuck at this point. Using pool Noddles I think I'll probably gonna have to do paper mache here to be able to paint. I used pool Noddles, foam sheets (the left overs from the armor, and a basket all from Dollar tree except the foam sheets I bought at Walmart. ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Almost leaving my flower unfinished like that. She looks kind cool ??


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

There is a really cool scene on Tim Burton movie where Alice is small and she jumps on stones heads at the lake. I was looking for heads to buy and found this on grandinroad for $41 ? well I decided to make mine for $7 ? it goes on my front yard. Whoever watched the movie will know the reference


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I made a standing giant flower using brown paper, The left overs black leafs from the candelabra, and some moss. I think it came out okay ? I have to say I was lazy to paint the brown paper black, it would look better I think


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

A little bit of humor to this party my queen of hearts ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

And her fella


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG! I love your theme! You did a beautiful job! 

Thank you so much for sharing this. This theme is excellent. I'm a huge fan of Alice in Wonderland too.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

JustaBunchOfHocusPocus said:


> OMG! I love your theme! You did a beautiful job!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this. This theme is excellent. I'm a huge fan of Alice in Wonderland too.


 Thanks! We are all mad here! ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

An overall look of the room. I haven't finish but taking pictures makes you realize what is missing what need to change. I covered the walls with checkered plastic table towels. Bought some vines on Amazon for about $10 e put it on the ceiling. Still need to add the white queen to this madness hope you guys like it and feel creative! The Dollar tree chair cover is super cool


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

biancasantosread said:


> View attachment 722206


Amazing job! Especially love the tall centerpieces


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Amazing job! Especially love the tall centerpieces
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes! The centerpieces turned out interesting and cheap cost?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

When you go to Dollar tree and can't control yourself ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Today I'm gonna work on my oversize chess piece.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Some more ideas....https://www.halloweenforum.com/media/albums/malice-in-wonderland-2017.18817/


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

matrixmom said:


> Some more ideas....https://www.halloweenforum.com/media/albums/malice-in-wonderland-2017.18817/


Omg your decor was incredible well made!! So many great ideas there. Thank you so much for sharing ❤


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

This is my kitchen table. Everything here is from Dollar tree except the candelabras from Michaels. I made this vase inspired by a YouTube video.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I put the stuff outside. I have to say I'm not very good with outdoor decor ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

The tree brunch I got from my backyard. I wished it was thicker. That's my entry.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

I also added the white queen to the room. I'll post the chess piece and I'm pretty much done.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Party was fun! I threw a escape room game. Help Alice escape Wonderland. Guest running to find clues was funny ?here a few pictures. They had to collect the cards following the clues add it up the numbers and get a final code to open a box with a key to get out of wonderland.
See you guys on the next Halloween!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just went through the entire thread and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

DandyBrit said:


> Just went through the entire thread and all I can say is WOW!


Hi! Thanks for the comment! ?? I'm glad you liked it. this Budget friendly Halloween was fun


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

See you guys next year


----------

